# maxgröße CSV



## pascal (21 Februar 2008)

Moin!

bin gerade dabei ein paar Daten zu loggen... Gibt es eigentlich eine Größenbeschränkung einer CSV-Datei?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2008)

pascal schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Größenbeschränkung einer CSV-Datei?



Die CSV-Datei ist eine reine ASCII-Datei und daher von sich aus 
in der Größe nicht beschränkt.

Die maximale Datei-Größe ist allgemein durch das Dateisystem 
(z. B. FAT, FAT32, NTFS, ... ) vorgegeben.

Für Windows siehe dazu:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS


----------



## Stefan88 (21 Februar 2008)

Da geb ich meinem Vorredner absolut Recht ... reiner Text.

Wichtig zu wissen ist im Zusammenhang mit CSV, dass es kein Excel-Format ist.
Excel kann es natürlich öffnen, doch hier in Deutschland wird die Datei nicht im CSV-Format (comma sperated value) abgespeichert, da hier das Komma als Dezimaltrennzeichen verwendet wird. 
Excel nutzt deshalb anstatt des Kommas, das Semikolon (siehe Sprach- und Regionseinstellungen im System)

Nur mal so als Hinweis


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Februar 2008)

Für die Datei gilt in der Tat die Größenbeschränkung des Systems. Wenn diese allerdings nachher mit Excel verarbeitet werden soll, sind natürlich die Excel-Fesseln (z.B. 256 Spalten) maßgebend.


----------

